
Ask HN: If you worked with a grad from a code bootcamp, how effective were they? - glaugh
A close friend of mine is deciding which code bootcamp to attend. Talking to graduates has been useful. But if the goal is to be a good developer that people want to work with, the most objective source of information for applicants (and hirers) is probably previous graduates&#x27; coworkers.<p>If you&#x27;ve worked with a bootcamp grad, please take this &lt; 1 minute survey. Results will hopefully be really helpful for a lot of people, and they&#x27;ll be available for download in their entirety.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fluidsurveys.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;coding-bootcamp-grad-peer-assessment&#x2F;<p>Disclosure: I have a secondary motive in that I&#x27;m a cofounder of Statwing, and I think the results of this will be a really interesting dataset to let people play around with (like the Stack Overflow survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.statwing.com&#x2F;demos&#x2F;dev-survey). I do in fact have a close friend making this decision right now, though.
======
fishtoaster
I worked with a Dev Bootcamp grad who had worked at a consultancy of some sort
for 8 or 9 months before joining our company.

It was definitely an interesting experience. I've worked with a number of
fresh college grads, and I more or less know where they tend to be
weak/strong. The dev bootcamp grad was pretty much the opposite of a college
grad. He was strong with our specific tools (rails), good development
practices (scms, tdd, agilish development), and solid communication skills.
However, he was weak with a lot of the stuff you get taught or pick up in
college, like programming paradigms, basic algorithms, unix tools, and any
domain besides web development.

For example, since he knew only ruby, he struggled a lot with js. I can
understand why- when I first learned my second language, I struggled a bit
too. Every language after that becomes a lot easier, of course, because you've
learnt how to learn a language. Since he hadn't done that yet, it took longer
than expected to ramp up.

On the other hand, he was pretty well versed in the rails way to do anything.
He was adamant about our test suite, and would argue for good separation of
concerns.

If I had to sum it up, I'd say that college gives you intermediate skills in
computer science, and basic skills in the practice of software development.
You're expected to develop the latter at your first job.

Dev bootcamp, on the other hand, gives you basic skills in computer science,
and intermediate skills in the practice of software development. Presumably
you're expected to develop the former on your own if you want to succeed as a
developer.

~~~
jcdavison
i'm a dev bootcamp grad and I feel like you just described me well, but i'm
very crafty with products and am very business leaning (mba as well), though I
haven't had too much trouble doing things in js, my data structure/algo stuff
is weak and I care about improving it.

~~~
yizzerin
check out the Algorithm Design Manual by Steven Skiena. It's fun, accessible
and very practical.

------
mason55
One thing that I've noticed in interviewing people is that those with a
previous STEM background seem to get a lot more out of the programs. I assume
it's because they already have an understanding of problem solving &
analytical thinking (whether it comes naturally or they were taught it) and so
coding bootcamp is just learning a new syntax for their problem solving. One
of our best engineers is a Carnegie Mellon EE grad who did a coding bootcamp,
he's an awesome coder.

On the flip side those who come to me with a liberal arts degree + bootcamp
just don't seem to have the same problem solving skills.

This is all a generalization of course but it's what I've seen doing lots of
interviews.

~~~
theorique
_One of our best engineers is a Carnegie Mellon EE grad who did a coding
bootcamp, he 's an awesome coder._

Is that really surprising? I'd definitely expect an EE grad from CMU to have
taken some previous coding course work and to have learned at least a language
or two during the course of his undergraduate degree.

------
practicalpants
I did not have positive experiences working with the Dev Bootcamp and grads
from other camps at my company, which hired a number of them, 4 or so of which
I got to know. My two cents is that, like the bootcamps, they are very good at
selling themselves, and they are rather charismatic and friendly people at
that. But I did not find they were good problem solvers, they are very junior
post bootcamp. My team stopped considering resumes from any boot camp
participants, unless they had an engineering background.

What I think's going on is that many of them want to found startups, so they
want to be technical enough to launch prototypes, give investor confidence,
etc. but they don't want to invest much further than that. And I think that's
ultimately a problematic approach, as it's not going to be good for the people
that hire you, and not good for the startup you found either, thinking of the
recent poster who, as a 'technical cofounder', is being squeezed out of his
company by the CTO because he's just not good enough.

I read in another comment this survey did not prevent multiple voting, so I'm
sharing my opinion here as it's unclear if the survey will be skewed.

------
sciguy77
I'm a CS major, and have worked a few years as a programmer in embedded
systems. For a number of reasons I'm making the switch to Ruby, and am
attending Dev Bootcamp to accelerate that process. I find the practical-
centered bootcamp makes a nice compliment to the theory-heavy computer science
taught in college. I haven't attended the camp yet, but I've worked with a few
students on projects so far (there's a lot of pre-work involved). I have to
say, I've been impressed. My group has a Stanford grad or two, plus a decent
number of Ivy Leaguers. Of course, my sample size is very small, I can't speak
for everyone.

The good thing about DBC is its intensity. We're asked to work upwards of 100
hours a week.* I'm dubious as to exactly where that number comes from and how
accurate it is, however it is clear that students work long hours and almost
always stay late. I'm told at least a few drop out each term. At least to me,
this indicates that the students who complete the program are motivated.

I think the problem is when applicants rely entirely on a three month program
to get work. I'm attending DBC not so I can put it on my CV and hop straight
into a startup job, but because I genuinely want to add Ruby to my toolbox.

IMO bootcamps shouldn't be taken just to have another line on a resume. They
should be a stepping stone, giving the student the tools to contribute to real
projects that will give them real experience. I think these contributions that
the bootcamp experience allows are where the real value comes from. I
apologize if I've been rambling, my point is that bootcamps work best as a
part of a bigger and longer story that shows a dedication to the craft of
programming.

*Someone mentioned this isn't the case. I'll see if I can dig up where I read this.

~~~
greenyoda
_" We're asked to work upwards of 100 hours a week."_

It doesn't seem like one could learn effectively while fighting physical and
mental exhaustion.

Asking people to work 100 hours a week sounds more like an indoctrination
program to make them believe that the long work hours they're likely to find
in startups are "normal". Or maybe a way for the bootcamp to market their
grads to startups: "Our graduates survived 100-hour weeks, so if you're
looking for people who are willing to put up with abuse, we have lots of those
right here."

~~~
doktrin
It's driven by the amount of material that students need to ingest over a 3
month period. As sciguy noted, this is totally normal in academic settings as
well. For instance, OS (15-410) at CMU requires 70+ hours a week. That's a
single class.

These are of course completely different animals, but the scale of learning is
similar. Getting a solid intuition for not only web applications but
programming fundamentals when starting with neither requires serious effort
and is a challenge of breadth. 3 months worth of 40 hour weeks will probably
not cut it.

~~~
greenyoda
Just because CMU does it too doesn't mean that it's reasonable. Students who
are stressed out and sleep-deprived aren't going to be learning effectively -
there's lots of research that indicates that sleep is necessary for forming
long-term memories.[1] Better to split the course into two semesters.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_and_Memory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_and_Memory)

~~~
doktrin
You've touched on an important point. Namely, that bootcamps actually _can 't_
very feasibly split or extend their curriculum. It's not a coincidence that
most of these schools offer 10-12 week sessions. Moving past that and the
logistics of relocation, tuition, expenses & health care become much more
difficult to manage.

------
rubiquity
I don't think a survey can quite capture the amount of detail necessary for
providing an evaluation for something like this.

In my experience of interviewing, working with and mentoring code bootcamp
students, the #1 deficiency I found in every single one of them (a sample size
between 10-15), is that for the first year to year and a half after graduation
they all lack the ability for trivial problem solving (why am I getting this
error?) and finding an answer on their own (read: using Google). It's as if
the code in these bootcamps is completely error free and debugging never
happens, or my other hypotheses is having mentors/teachers around to hold your
hand at any moment doesn't help build the "Just Google It" muscles.

------
zinssmeister
We interviewed a few and will probably never consider resumes from bootcamp
grads again. Calling them Jr. isn't even fair towards CS grads that are actual
Jr. level

~~~
deadfall
What grinds my gears is recently coming across some bootcamp grad's profiles
that call themselves Software Engineers and have yet to get a job as an
engineer. This is like saying you are a racecar driver and only took a class
at the karting track.

~~~
api_or_ipa
I can appreciate the concern for eroding your title. I question the line where
you decide who is an SE and who isn't.

I'm a recent cs grad who's dabbled in lots of c, java and python as my main
languages. I'm getting into node and mongoDB. I drank the linux koolaid early
so it pains me that I'm day jobbing as a jr dev building institutional
investment tools, and I've got a fledging startup (Loodo.co).

Am I an SE yet?

~~~
deadfall
I guess my "line" would have to be where you've built a software product
professionally. Whether it be your company or an outside company. My argument
is coming from the bootcamp grads that don't call themselves JR or Entry
level.

------
famousactress
I will say that where I work we appear to have managed to get on a list of
"startups to send your resume to" by one or two of these bootcamp shops, and
the resumes tend to be severely underwhelming. Here are some of the things
that have been negatively affecting my reaction to them (I share in hopes this
is useful, not to bash bootcamps or folks that attend them!):

ONLY A GITHUB PROFILE

It seems pretty clear that the bootcamps told you we _really_ care about your
github profile, and that sometimes gets interpreted as "to the exclusion of
everything else".

APPARENTLY BORN SIX MONTHS AGO

Related to the over-emphasis on github profiles is the exclusion of anything
not-code related. I get that code bootcamps attract lots of folks who maybe
got a political science degree or spent the last three years in real estate.
Tell me that. I'd love to see what you've been up to, we're looking to hire
_you_ , not your ability to code. I hope these institutions aren't making
folks feel like their past isn't valuable because it didn't involve Rails.

ALSO THE GITHUB PROFILE IS BORING

The profiles tend to have some code camp rails homework in them. It's hard to
go from learning to code to having a github profile that's impressive in a
short period of time (Hell, I've been working for well over a decade and my
github profile isn't impressive!).. That said, if you _do_ want me to care
about your github profile I'd rather see signs of enthusiasm in the form of
personal gists or projects or thoughtful bug reports or feature tickets on
other projects.

DISGUISES THE CODE BOOTCAMP AFFILIATION

Seems like the elephant in the room on these things is where you've been
learning to code and how you found us. Many of the resumes seem to avoid being
transparent about this. I wanna know which bootcamp you did, what got you
interested, and how it went.

THEY TOLD YOU TO EMAIL US

It's clear that we're on a list and plenty of candidates email us without
knowing (or maybe caring) about what we do. That's a non-starter. Frankly, I
doubt that the people who even put us on the list of shops to mail looked any
closer than a crunch-base profile or Who's Hiring post on HN.

RAILS

The resumes I'm seeing clearly come from a bootcamp that emphasizes Rails and
JS/HTML. That's great, but we're not a rails shop and the candidate is brand
spanking new to this. It's probably better that you continue your investment
in Rails before doing a wholesale dive into another platform.

At any rate, I love that camps like this exist. I've long thought our industry
needs really good trade education to supplement CS programs which are focused
and affordable ways to launch folks who are interested into software
development. I just think the packaging and presentation of folks coming out
of these things could use some work.

~~~
ChuckMcM
This is similar to what I've seen. It is challenging enough being a startup,
its even more challenging to try to be a remedial computer science program
_and_ get stuff done.

What is strange is the _exact_ same thing happened in the late 90's during the
first bubble. In that case it was "webmaster" was the new thing and there were
these sorts of boot camps that would turn you into a webmaster in just a few
short weeks so you could take your place in the .com revolution. Massive
numbers of those folks were doing that because they wanted more money per
month and were trying any way they could to get it. They made for really bad
web designers because they really didn't _care_ about things and at the end of
the day, coding is about caring and interest.

~~~
duaneb
To be fair, learning to code well is HARD and takes a lot of time, and more
importantly, practice. Stayin inside coding as a kid was the best decision of
my life, career-wise.

~~~
mikeyanderson
At Code Fellows we have quite a few students who use boot camps to switch
stacks or they have legacy CS experience that they are getting back into. We
also have a lot of newer folks. One of the things that we've seen at Code
Fellows is that incoming students need to have a Foundational understanding of
data structures, algorithms, and data types—and also a experience in the stack
they are going to take a boot camp in. If they have these ingredients and
relevant experience then they can take off in those 8 weeks and be prepared
and inspired to keep learning, growing, and get a job. We are super clear that
this is a HARD life long process—and that's part of the fun/agony of it all :)

~~~
AdrianRossouw
I've noticed the same need, which is why I started a series of articles trying
to cover that stuff.

[http://daemon.co.za/2014/04/introduction-fullstack-
fundament...](http://daemon.co.za/2014/04/introduction-fullstack-
fundamentals/)

------
mck-
I'd prefer to hire dev bootcamp grads over fresh CS grads. We've interviewed a
ton of the latter, but hired 2 of the former.

Why? A lot (not all) of CS programs are out of date when it comes to the ever-
changing state-of-the-art. Unless they are exceptional, these students won't
know much about applying modern open-source technologies, and still think of
building webapps in Java.

Also, those who go through a bootcamp show an intrinsic motivation and passion
for the work. They put themselves through an intense program, because they
_want_ to. And pay money for it.

In the end, the best devs are continuously self-taught. A bootcamp jumpstarts
that process better than a degree.

------
sbisker
Is it intentional that Hacker School in NYC isn't on this list? It's
structured very differently from many of the other code bootcamps, and I'd be
curious how its differences shake out in terms of effectiveness of graduates.

I know intermediate and advanced level coders can do Hacker School as well,
but I ask because I worked with a Hacker School graduate who fits your
definition (never coded before, only spent 2+ months ramping up at Hacker
School before landing his first coding job with us.)

~~~
glaugh
It was an intentional choice, based on my (incorrect) impression that it was
_exclusively_ more advanced folks. Though now I'll act like vitno's logic was
mine, too :)

I think if I were to do it over I might include it, but at this point I'd
rather not change anything and risk messing something up in the survey data.
Thanks for bringing it up.

~~~
abecedarius
They don't accept people who's never coded before, but you don't need to have
coded a _lot_. (I was surprised at this news of someone who'd never coded at
all -- I'd still guess it's just a slight exaggeration.)

~~~
sbisker
I just asked the guy. He had self-taught himself programming on his own for a
few months prior to attending the program, but attended in part to make a
career change (had done startup biz dev / operations / whatnot prior.) Maybe
that counted, or maybe they just tightened the restriction since then.

That said, this was spring of 2012. I'm sure Hacker School has changed a lot
since then! Suffice it to say he's a fabulous programmer now. :)

~~~
abecedarius
That's in line with my experience (fall '12). I just don't want anyone reading
this to be discouraged from applying because they're not 'advanced' \-- there
was a Hacker School blog post on that pretty recently.

------
shawndrost
I'm a cofounder at [http://www.hackreactor.com](http://www.hackreactor.com)
\-- AMA

Here's a note from a DBC employee that is dead for some reason:

\-----

Full disclosure: I am a former Wealthfront employee, and am now an instructor
at Dev Bootcamp. We hired two DBC grads onto my team while I was at WF, and a
third after I left. We also interviewed DBC grads who didn't make the cut.
Obviously I came to DBC because I believe in what they do. My experience as an
engineer on the Wealthfront team was that: 1\. DBC Grads were incredibly
driven, hard workers, who had an exceptional ability to "drink from the
firehose" and learn what we needed them to learn rapidly. After seeing my
first 9 weeks here, it's clear that _no other kind of person_ can make it
through DBC. 2\. DBC Grads were very effective communicators. I think there's
a lot of value in DBC's "engineering empathy" curriculum. 3\. DBC Grads had a
solid enough basis in CS fundamentals and web development to be effective
immediately as new hires. Both our DBC hires were adding value right off the
bat, and rapidly grew into their role. Wealthfront has a strong mentoring
culture, and mentoring had an outsized impact on their ability to grow,
because they had already "learned how to learn." To be honest, they were more
independent than some fresh CS grads I know. There's no textbook once you're
in industry. We rejected some DBC grads too. Like in all things, there is a
spectrum of talent and ability across DBC graduates. In the end I was
impressed enough to leave an incredible team to become an instructor here.
Like any junior engineer, graduates of these hacker schools are investments. I
happen to think the graduates we produce are particularly good ones. If you're
curious, here's an interview my students did with me about DBC. We talk a fair
amount about my experience with our two DBC grads at Wealthfront:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viLYR0kAqAc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viLYR0kAqAc)

~~~
mattdeboard
How did the employee die?

~~~
sbisker
They just mean the note itself is "dead" (voted down into oblivion or from a
person who is hellbanned) - you have to view HN with "showdead" turned on to
see dead comments.

------
blairbeckwith
I hired one. She got rejected from my company for a developer position, but I
hired her for my team anyways for a hybrid business development/programming
role.

This was ~2 months ago; she's learned enough in two months that we're going to
hire her at the end of her contract as a full-time Rails developer. I'm not
sure that the 10 week bootcamp was enough for her to pass our screening, but
in the two months she's been here she's more than proved herself as capable.

As a business guy, I can't comment much on why she was denied originally, but
so far it's worked out.

------
rhgraysonii
I'm the grad, rather than a guy working with a grad. But, just a bit of my
experience:

When I first came out of Epicodus into working at my current firm Ahalogy, I
obviously knew I had a lot to learn. However, the way I've hit the grindstone
and just continued to expand my skillset and learn (which is a skill that
Epicodus helped me develop) the developers I work with notice constant
improvement and I've gone from 'definitely a junior dev' to having projects
that I own and work on exclusively as well as other large ones. We also hired
another bootcamp grad who is in about the same boat (he came from Dev
Bootcamp). Hopefully you get some encouraging results :) I love my job and
where I work more than words can describe and Epicodus opened these doors for
me after I grew sick of my Physics curriculum in college.

edit for context: I was in Epicodus's last fall class. So, 6ish months of time
since I finished up and began working a bit later. Took some time off to find
the perfect fit for my first real programming job that wasn't freelance.

------
redsquirrel
I hired a Dev Bootcamp grad back in 2012. We hired him into our apprenticeship
program, which leveled him up to our junior developer standards within 6
months. I was really impressed with the combination of soft skills and
software skills he came with.

I was so impressed from this experience with Dev Bootcamp that I quit my job,
joined Dev Bootcamp, and launched Dev Bootcamp in Chicago.

~~~
AndrewGuard
What's up Dave!

------
lquist
There seems to be nothing to prevent multiple submission. I would expect
meaningless data as bootcamp founders + staff hang out on HN.

~~~
glaugh
Thank you. Fixed that issue.

~~~
lquist
I'm still able to submit more than once. I find that polleverywhere's sms
based voting is a good way to get around this (but kind of annoying for
voters).

~~~
glaugh
Pretty sure that's because I didn't have that setting on before your first
submission, as I'm not able to do multiple submissions.

Either way, we'll watch out in the results for suspicious behavior. Thanks for
bringing this up.

~~~
lquist
Still seems to be a problem?

~~~
glaugh
Weird. Not sure why that would be the case for you but not me. Well, in any
case, we're planning on doing a _lot_ of checks on the back end around this
(b/c after all, anyone can submit a survey multiple times from multiple
devices, etc., anyway).

Thanks again

------
jw2013
So I took a quick search and find a list of 50 code bootcamps, and many are
duplicate bootcamps on different locations:

[http://www.programmingisnothard.com/bootcamps](http://www.programmingisnothard.com/bootcamps)

A few things I noticed (through just a quick inspection):

    
    
      1) Average training time is about 10 weeks;
      2) 28 out of 50 teaches Ruby/Rails, 15 out of 50 teaches JavaScript, 5 teaches Python, 3 teaches iOS, and 3 teaches Android.
    

\---

So, yeah, the curriculum is pretty practical. I doubt many of the curriculums
cares about C.S. basics as long as it is enough to let them write Rails code.

I think one way to filter out the inept students is may be let them do some
algorithm problems during interview? Also if your company does Ruby, then let
a part of interview process be solving the bugs or issues on company's current
project, and try to see how to approach the problem and whether can get it
done. Understanding other people's code and reproducing/tracing/fixing bug is
something very important. Also a big thing is when a bootcamp grad candidate
say "you should do X in Rails", probably ask them why is a good idea. Do they
do X just because their teachers say so, or there is a good reason for really
doing so.

Disclaimer: don't have any experience with any bootcamp grad, but with
experience working with X (place Rails, Django, etc. here) only guys.

~~~
doktrin
> _I think one way to filter out the inept students is may be let them do some
> algorithm problems during interview?_

Depending on the goals of the interview, that can either be useful or a waste
of time.

Bootcamp students may have never had a formal introduction to algorithms.
Therefore, phrasing a question in terms of space / time Big O complexity is
pointless.

However, if the interviewer is capable of posing an algorithm question in more
generic terms it can certainly tease out an interviewee's approach to logic
and problem solving.

------
dasil003
I've only worked with one bootcamp grad, but I've done a fair bit of hiring
over the past 15 years, including a number of junior folks.

My main concern with bootcamp grads is that it is not much of a positive
signal. My (admittedly biased and unscientific) sense is that you really have
to be hopeless to flunk out. The training period is so short that the
assignments are necessarily small and limited in scope, so they don't test any
kind of tenacity or the problem solving and lateral thinking required as a
professional. Granted, University degrees have this same problem, but there at
least for a proper CS degree there is some heavy math and theory and exams
which over a period of four years will tend to winnow the field a bit more.
Plus, if someone has gone through four years of CS assignments, they should be
able to show some kind of programmerly reasoning ability and debugging
techniques—if they don't at all I think they are pretty easy to write off,
whereas someone who has only been coding for 3 months should not necessarily
be written off so quickly because they still may need to pass a few eureka
moments.

I remember my first year of CS after having been generally obsessed with
computers and fooling around with programming for over a decade in HyperTalk,
AppleSoft BASIC, Pascal and even C. There was this moment when it just clicked
in my head how code was logic manifest. I know it sounds trite, but there
really was this moment where I went from thinking of code as a magic
incantation to achieve some result to understanding that code can be anything
you imagine, and that you can map your very thoughts to code. There was some
transformation that happened from years of curiosity and obsession, and from
what I can tell a lot of people never pass that phase of thinking of code as
magic incantations. I'm not sure what's necessary to make that leap, but I'm
fairly certain a 3-month bootcamp will not be sufficient to draw it out for
most people.

The other problem with bootcamps is that they are just too visible and
attractive to people looking for a good career. I see parallels to Indian
outsourcing attempts I was involved in 10-15 years ago. It was apparent there
were a huge number of programmers who had no interest in the craft, but went
into the field simply because their parents thought it was a good job. 20
years ago I don't think anybody in the US wanted their kids to be programmers,
so if someone showed up looking for a programming job they were already most
likely brimming with the requisite curiosity to become a passable programmer
(even if they weren't a genius!). With the US economy tanking and startup
culture being glorified and mainstreamed I feel like bootcamps are the obvious
outlet for people seeking the media-fueled romance of being a bonafide Silicon
Valley engineer.

All of this is a bit unfair to bootcamps. They may well be the fastest way to
learn, and the curriculum may be top notch, but for me personally it's a
negative signal. I would be more impressed with a candidate who saved their
money and spent 3 months teaching themselves to code using on-line resources.
Perhaps that's unfair, but that's my bias. God I would have killed for the web
in 1987. Do you have any idea how much Inside Macintosh (the Mac OS API
reference) cost? Or a C compiler for that matter?

~~~
throwaway_camp
I have encountered a number of people who share your sentiment, that attending
a bootcamp is a negative signal. I went through one of these bootcamps after a
few years of learning on my own. While it was an awesome experience and I
learned a lot, I find it necessary to pretend it never happened - it's as if
the years I spent teaching myself and my passion for the subject are undone by
association with a bootcamp.

~~~
nathan-wailes
Have you not encountered people with the opposite sentiment? I'm in your same
situation (but I haven't gone to a bootcamp yet) so I'm wondering what I
should do.

~~~
johnsmithbob
I suggest _not_ going, but at least be careful which one you pick. We've
interviewed a bunch of people from General Assembly LA and none of them have
the right kind of experience for us to hire, so now we don't really consider
anyone whose _only_ experience is GA.

Have you tried applying for jobs? Working anywhere >> going to a dev bootcamp
(with the possible exception of NYC Hacker School, which seems incredibly
impressive and self-motivated)

------
carlsednaoui
On a related note, if you're interested in joining a bootcamp (or know
somebody that might be interested) I helped create this Bootcamp portal at
Thinkful:
[http://www.thinkful.com/bootcamps/all](http://www.thinkful.com/bootcamps/all)

@glaugh, maybe your friend will find this tool useful (in addition to all the
great feedback we've already seen in the thread).

Let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

------
weatherlight
Will you post the results?

~~~
glaugh
Yup, they'll be posted for download by anyone.

~~~
kookiekrak
Hey, your site seems to have trouble rendering graphs on smaller screensizes.

[http://screencast.com/t/jMZuQTz6xto](http://screencast.com/t/jMZuQTz6xto)
[http://screencast.com/t/qSkFeFpM](http://screencast.com/t/qSkFeFpM)

I'd much prefer a fixed size table that I can pan vs an autosizing one.

~~~
glaugh
Appreciate that feedback. Actually working on improving that output view
shortly.

------
postnihilism
Any update on posting the results? I'm currently enrolled in a bootcamp type
program and really curious to hear about the perceptions of people in the
workforce.

------
benihana
It depends on the school. Some schools are much more well known and can be
much more selective in who they accept. Other schools are just starting out
and are trying to find their footing. In general though, I find that the
people from these bootcamps follow a pretty standard bell-shaped distribution
curve with a few people really standing out, most people being average, and a
few people being really underwhelming (relative to other grads mind you). My
goal in working with these bootcamps is to find the the people on the far
right of these curves.

To that end, I've found that the people I've worked with from these schools
are just as capable and talented as anyone from anywhere else. It's just that
the company I work for is as selective with them as we are with someone from
any other background.

Building a good relationship with the people in charge of the school is key, I
think. They want to help their students get good jobs and they also want to
build the prestige of their institution. I want to find the brightest students
to help solve my engineering goals. Working with the leaders helps us both
accomplish our goals at the same time.

~~~
mikeyanderson
At Code Fellows we're pretty intense about prep and interviewing. We want to
make people have a solid foundation to get the most out of bootcamp. You can
see some of those thoughts here: [http://www.codefellows.org/learn-to-
code](http://www.codefellows.org/learn-to-code)

